

What happens when you swap the colors of famous logos? - talhof8
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/what-happens-when-you-swap-the-colors-of-famous-logos-1460616784

======
babuskov
McDonald's already has a green logo variant:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=mcdonald's+green+logo](https://www.google.com/search?q=mcdonald's+green+logo)

